# Christmas Day in the Morning



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Cambridge Singers
Christmas Day in the Morning

Release Date 1993
Duration01:17:01
Genre
Vocal
Holiday
Classical
Styles
Christmas
Holidays
Choral
Recording DateApril, 1985 - April, 1993
Recording Location
Great Hall of University College School, London, England

3.5


----------

